# Renegade Dogs Writing Contest



## DotCommunist (Feb 1, 2010)

The blogspot is online here:
http://wordisweaponary.blogspot.com/

Many thanks to Belushi for a fine dedication.

PM an e-mail address to myself for an invite if you wish to contribute. I'm thinking this months theme can be freeform- see what gets bought to the table? and then winner chooses next months theme, 25th deadline and five day vote etc.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 1, 2010)

Fantastic idea, what a tribute !


----------



## scifisam (Feb 1, 2010)

I had wondered what name would be given to the writing contest - in a way, his real name wouldn't have fitted as much as his screen name. I'm glad Renegade Dog was chosen. And I'm going to write something, because it would be a shitty start to a contest in RD's name if there were no entries. We'd better get on with it - life is waiting.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 1, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> The blogspot is online here:
> http://wordisweaponary.blogspot.com/
> 
> Many thanks to Belushi for a fine dedication.
> ...



How long is it supposed to be?


----------



## scifisam (Feb 1, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> How long is it supposed to be?



I think that up to 3000 words was agreed, but it's flexible; somewhat longer stories have been posted, and shorter is fine. Just write few enough words to give people time to read your story as well as the other stories, really.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 1, 2010)

scifisam said:


> I think that up to 3000 words was agreed, but it's flexible; somewhat longer stories have been posted, and shorter is fine. Just write few enough words to give people time to read your story as well as the other stories, really.



I wouldn't mind entering this time.


----------



## Intastella (Feb 1, 2010)

Is there a set theme, like with the photography thread?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Intastella said:


> Is there a set theme, like with the photography thread?



From the op



> I'm thinking this months theme can be freeform-


----------



## Intastella (Feb 1, 2010)

Ah right, soz.

/Cleans glasses


----------



## Belushi (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the work you put in setting it up DotCom.

For those new to the competition the rules are the same as before. If you're interested in submitting something message DotCom with your email address and he will send you an invite to the blog which hosts the actual stories themselves.

You have until the 25th to place your stories on the blog and then voting will be opened on here until the last day of the month. The winner gets a toblerone and chooses next months theme (which we then generally ignore) stories should be 3000 words or less, though we've been known to be flexible...  

Readers are as important as writers to the competition so were as grateful to those who read and vote as we are to those who contribute the stories.

RIP Matt, we hope you'd have liked what we've done with the contest.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Feb 1, 2010)

I've got something I can rework from a namowrimo novel, RD was on at me to contribute to this, so I will. Will pm you later commie


----------



## Diamond (Feb 1, 2010)

Good stuff. I'm definitely in for this month.


----------



## mattie (Feb 1, 2010)

Not much to contribute to the competition, but I just thought I'd say what a great gesture this is.

I will, of course, make all effort to read the entries.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 2, 2010)

I am proud to provide our shiny new contest with it's first entry 

Needless to say, I've outdone myself yet again.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 2, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Fantastic idea, what a tribute !





Strumpet said:


>





mattie said:


> Not much to contribute to the competition, but I just thought I'd say what a great gesture this is.
> 
> I will, of course, make all effort to read the entries.



Yes to all of that - it's a fucking superb idea, very fitting - well done Belushi and DotCom!


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'd like to maybe try to write a story.  I don't know if i'll be able to, having never tried before, and if I start writing and it's blatant fail then i won't enter it.  But I could try.


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice idea.


----------



## pigtails (Feb 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Many thanks to Belushi for a fine dedication.



Beautiful, made me cry!


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok, I'm in. 

Also agreed this is a fine tribute.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 2, 2010)

pigtails said:


> Beautiful, made me cry!



Thanks, I was in tears writing it.



> I'd like to maybe try to write a story. I don't know if i'll be able to, having never tried before, and if I start writing and it's blatant fail then i won't enter it. But I could try.



Do! I'd never written anything until the first contest started and find it immenseley satisfying, and the more you write the better you get.

Also, readers are just as important to the contest as writers, so were always very grateful tpo anyone who takes the time to read the entries and then choose their favourite.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm on board belushi.  Comrade DotC encouraged me to give it a go, so I'm in.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 7, 2010)

What's the word limit?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 7, 2010)

Balbi said:


> What's the word limit?



Max 3000, no min.

Although nobody will cry if you do 3500 words. It's just a vague guidline to ensure we have stories of a length that people can read and vote on and not novel-length stuff that might take more than a month to read


----------



## Balbi (Feb 7, 2010)

Ta. I think i'll write to 1k. Been reading Lovecraft's Weird Tales entries, great short work from the daft old racist


----------



## Belushi (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice one, my complete lack of discipline when it comes to revision means I've had to defer my exams until June  meaning I have time to write something for this months contest


----------



## tastebud (Feb 7, 2010)

scifisam said:


> I had wondered what name would be given to the writing contest - in a way, his real name wouldn't have fitted as much as his screen name. I'm glad Renegade Dog was chosen. And I'm going to write something, because it would be a shitty start to a contest in RD's name if there were no entries. We'd better get on with it - *life is waiting*.


 /


----------



## LDR (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm in for this.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 7, 2010)

Cor if all the invited folks see fit to post this month we may have to run heats!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 8, 2010)

Only just seen this. Choked up after reading the tribute but very glad this has been done, nice one guys  Very fitting.
I am in. Will try to make time to write another story as it seems wrong to resubmit last months...anyway he liked it and thats good enough for me


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 8, 2010)

right, i need to start writing again, matt was always on at me about it, so this seems like a damn good time and reason to start.


----------



## tastebud (Feb 8, 2010)

bluestreak said:


> right, i need to start writing again, matt was always on at me about it, so this seems like a damn good time and reason to start.


you totally should! and i am  that you stopped!


----------



## Diamond (Feb 11, 2010)

I read a great Ballard short story last night called Track 12. Will get started on my entry tonight.

Just to clarify - is the theme "freeform" or does that mean there is no theme?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 11, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I read a great Ballard short story last night called Track 12. Will get started on my entry tonight.
> 
> Just to clarify - is the theme "freeform" or does that mean there is no theme?



That means there is no theme. Anything goes, although slashfic will result in me killing you in the face


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 11, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I read a great Ballard short story last night called Track 12. Will get started on my entry tonight.
> 
> Just to clarify - is the theme "freeform" or does that mean there is no theme?



As far as I know it means that people can write whatever stories they like.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 11, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 16, 2010)

How is everyone doing this month? I've been messing around with a few ideas but hadnt got anywhere, got home this evening and wrote a fable/allegory thing so I'll have something for the contest. Will try and write something else before the deadline as well.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 16, 2010)

Having had a minor crisis, I've done nothing. 
I don't know where to begin now but I'll think about it on the bus tomorrow.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 18, 2010)

One week to go folks, get the lead out


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2010)

I have some doggrel offering but I'm not posting it till the deadline lest a better inspiration strike me.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I have some doggrel offering but I'm not posting it till the deadline lest a better inspiration strike me.



Looking back at what I entered I might have been wise to do something simillar, I just wanted to get the ball rolling


----------



## Cid (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been meaning to enter one of these for while, seems like a good time to do it... If i can get a story together that is...


----------



## YouSir (Feb 19, 2010)

Got a few choices of what to put up myself, just need to convince myself that one of them is the least-worst of the lot. Or come up with a far better idea, either way I should have something up before the deadline 

e2a: What sort of length would be right?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2010)

Word limit as always is 3000 although nobody will cry if you stray a few hundred over. The idea is to keep it short enough for people to read all the entries before voting.


----------



## YouSir (Feb 19, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Word limit as always is 3000 although nobody will cry if you stray a few hundred over. The idea is to keep it short enough for people to read all the entries before voting.



Ah, cool. Thanks.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 25, 2010)

Entries need to be posted on to the blog by midnight. I'll be putting one up later.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll stick mine up around teatime. need to do a quick edit.


I'll post up the poll after midnight


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2010)

Allrighty folks the hour draws near. We've a few entries already but for those yet to post I say unto you do so. 

Comrade Belushi has expressed that he may not make the midnight deadline and as such I am prepared to leave off doing the poll untill 12 pm tomorrow afternoon. If the collective finds no objection to this then it shall be done.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn! I was all set to get something together for this one but got ill last week and have had exams this week so haven't had the chance.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, this is freeform and no theme specified so it would not be cheating to post up some old work that you might consider worthy. If you win you get the massive prize of choosing next months theme.


----------



## Cid (Feb 25, 2010)

How the hell do blog posts work? I know html, I'm just confused.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 25, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Allrighty folks the hour draws near. We've a few entries already but for those yet to post I say unto you do so.
> 
> Comrade Belushi has expressed that he may not make the midnight deadline and as such I am prepared to leave off doing the poll untill 12 pm tomorrow afternoon. If the collective finds no objection to this then it shall be done.



Fine with me 

Unless Belushi beats me again in which case I shall by moaning on about the rule-bending for many months hence


----------



## Cid (Feb 25, 2010)

Well that seems to have worked, bit crap and rushed I'm afraid. Good to write again, though.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 25, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Allrighty folks the hour draws near. We've a few entries already but for those yet to post I say unto you do so.
> 
> Comrade Belushi has expressed that he may not make the midnight deadline and as such I am prepared to leave off doing the poll untill 12 pm tomorrow afternoon. If the collective finds no objection to this then it shall be done.



Fine with me. Particularly since I will also be a late entry.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 25, 2010)

Also, it's february. Of which but three days remain. Perhaps the voting period should by the usual five days, extended into march?


----------



## scifisam (Feb 25, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> Also, it's february. Of which but three days remain. Perhaps the voting period should by the usual five days, extended into march?



Good idea.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 25, 2010)

I haven't got round to it this month, will try harder next month. Still look forward to reading them all.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 25, 2010)

Right, I've just dashed something together. Am off to get some supper and then will put it up after that and a quick re-read.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm at Wimbledon station waiting for a train back to Streatham but have no fear! my tale will be posted before the witching hour!


----------



## Belushi (Feb 25, 2010)

Okay I'm up. Tried my hand at a short allegory type tale this month. Glad to see theres been a last minute rush of contributions!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 25, 2010)

If everyone's aboard who's coming aboard can we maybe do the poll at midnight after all?


----------



## Diamond (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok, ok. I'm good to go. Have spent an evening that I had allocated for revising doing writing instead - virtuous procrastination if ever there was such a thing. So how do I get it up on the blog? Do I need to be invited?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2010)

scifisam said:


> Good idea.



makes sense to me.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 25, 2010)

Any chance of anyone having access apart from DC?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2010)

sorry man I was eating a fat munch. PM your email and I can send you an invite


----------



## Diamond (Feb 26, 2010)

Done. 

e2a: Cool, have posted mine up, am now working my way through everyone else's stuff. Top notch as per usual.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 26, 2010)

Poll is up. Read thou, and vote

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=317896


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 26, 2010)

Put mine up a while ago.

All the best to all entrants.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, hell of a late rush there. Well done everybody.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 3, 2010)

Come one come all for the March edition of the Renegade Dogs Writing Contest!

This month's theme is *protection*. 

Submissions to be anything under 3000-ish words and posted on the Renegade Dogs blog here by close of play on the 25th of March.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 3, 2010)

Good theme, lots of latitude there, lets go to work!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2010)

Good theme choice, but I must now scrub Avatar from my mind completely and try to not rip off the last thing I watched/read.

G'luck all!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 10, 2010)

Any progress yet boys and girls? I've cleverly picked a topic for which I have no ideas of my own, but I'm sure inspiration willl strike me at some point...


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2010)

I managed 300 words detailing Israeli hunter-killer UAV's that are basically a minigun strapped to a heat sensor/motion detector mini helicopter flying weapon platform.

Awesome as that may sound, it has been binned cos Stross already did it (curse him). May well go for something a bit more interpersonal this month. No laser robots or mythical gods. Something a bit more tender and real.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 10, 2010)

I couldn't get a story finished, mainly because I had lots of college work to do - exam revision, a presentation, a solo-talk and an lab report inthe past month.  I actually got a couple of hundred words down on paper, but it was a fucking hassle writing it by hand.  I still want to attempt something though and it might be easier now I can type it out.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 18, 2010)

I've got the first draft of a 1500 word tale down. Will edit and polish over the weekend. Hope eveyone else is progressing well!


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 18, 2010)

I have an idea...


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll have to bow out this month. Everything I started tuned to shite and I have been unable to get my mojo


----------



## Diamond (Mar 24, 2010)

Clean forgot about this. When's the deadline for submissions?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2010)

no mojo for me either  this month I'm afraid


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 24, 2010)

ill have a whirl next month? i forgot about it until now


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Clean forgot about this. When's the deadline for submissions?



noon tomorrow iirc.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 24, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> noon tomorrow iirc.



Ah, no chance for me then.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm up. Didnt have the time to devote to it as I would have liked this month so its only 1500 words.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 25, 2010)

I thought the deadline was midnight on the 25th. I was hoping to conjour something up out of nowhere tomorrow tbh, and in my present state of disrepair thet's not going to happen before lunch...


----------



## Belushi (Mar 25, 2010)

Goddamit! Am I the only one to have written anything this month?

Worst writers collective evah


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 25, 2010)

but you win by default, so swings and roundabouts eh


----------



## Belushi (Mar 26, 2010)

I felt sure youd have some half written sci fi on the back of a cider label you could have put up dc


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2010)

Literally nothing man  I'm going to dicipline my self and force myself to a 500 words a day minimum output like wot I did when I was studying. That way I'll have something for next month fo sho


----------



## Cid (Mar 28, 2010)

Had some good ideas and a couple of half finished bits this month, but not the time to get them refined, didn't want to rush it like I did last month. Ah well, tis the ol' observer effect (or whatever it's called) at work; someone else will come up with the goods etc...


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 28, 2010)

fuck me it is early and I have to go do a car boot sale.

As the sole contributor (let us all other would be contributors hang our muthafucking heads in shame) Belushi is the piper so call a theme, man.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2010)

If trotsky Belushi doesn't call it by tomorrow afternoon I am democratically calling the theme as 'sailing'

Poor show last month, but we shall we shall overcome


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Apr 2, 2010)

.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Apr 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Cid (Apr 4, 2010)

Sailing then?


Think I can get something together...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2010)

I have something on the stove myself.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 6, 2010)

Bumping for berating demand for contributions. As I shall weekly.

Usual rules, get it in for the 25th and if you aint a blog member PM me or Belushi for an invite.

This month is 'Sailing' but remember that we are not rigid about theme interpretation so there is plenty of room for interpretation of what sailing can mean. I am doing summat about a spaceship 

As ever, a 3000 word limit but nobody will cry if yo go a few hundred over just so long as the length is readable. Good hunting comrades


(((spaceships)))


----------



## Diamond (Apr 13, 2010)

*bump*

Just checked in. Good theme. Right up my street. I shall have a wee think.


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2010)

If you try and rip off Arthur C Clarke's _The wind from the sun_ I'll know dotty... Got something a bit sci-fi lined up myself, we'll see though.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 14, 2010)

Also, I've just read Belushi's entry from last month.

It's very good and well worth a read for those who haven't checked it out.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2010)

I enjoyed it but I don't think it was up to the standard of his 'Moon over Chisnau' (sorry Comrade Belushi, you set your own bar too high dammit!)

I've a little tapped out already, needs work, but I'll deffo have an entry for this month.


----------



## Cid (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm lagging behind a bit at the moment, too much work on, but I'll make sure I have something.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 19, 2010)

five days as of tomorrow folks. I'm a-tweaking my entry and will post at the last minute as is my wont then grumble that it isn't good and I wanted to tinker with it more. Sailing, the theme. 3000 words the max limit. 25th is closing date, then someone who might be me will poll it for great justice. Voting closes on the afternoon of the 30th and the winner gets 72 virgins and choice of the next months theme. Gwan people, you know that prize is near irresistible


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 19, 2010)

I feel so fucking ashamed of myself 
Five days?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 19, 2010)

nobody is asking for Tolstoy, Shifty. Just bring something to the table. In five days you can devote 15 mins a day and still have something worth reading.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 22, 2010)

Ive been too busy this month with work and illness, but if no one objects I'm going to edit the story I wrote for last months aborted contest and enter that as its set on a boat!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2010)

closing for entries is 12 midnight tomorrow folks. I've mine, just wants a quick polish over lunch on the morrow then it'll be up.


----------



## Cid (Apr 25, 2010)

Desperately churning something out as we speak, having left it way too late...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 26, 2010)

well you have till tonight cid. I have posted a short piece that is totally ripping off Silent Running but I don't care. Homage.


----------



## Cid (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry man, sunday was the last shot, been working all out this month (have to get in some exhibition applications + portfolio next week). I'll go and hang my head in shame.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm in there at the death. No time to edit so if it's a load of bollocks you have my humble apologies.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 26, 2010)

At least it makes it a two horse race bred!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 5, 2010)

OK this months theme: A homeland

Interpret it how you like. As is standards.


----------



## tar1984 (May 6, 2010)

How many words, roughly, are you guys doing?

I just started battering away on this theme, and I got to a hundred words in no time.  So maybe a little 500 word story would be acheiveable for me.

Last time I think I tried to be too ambitious, and after about 300 words I realised it was just utter shit and binned it.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2010)

max 3000, min what you like. The upper limit is in place to give all a chance to read cos if you had 6 entries of 3000 you are looking at asking people to peruse a novella length body of text in a few weeks which is often not feasable. So yeah, 3000 max but feel free to turn in less. I think My last entry barely scraped in at 800 words.


----------



## tar1984 (May 6, 2010)

Oh, that's cool then.  I mean, I just wrote over 100 words in a few minutes.

Any entry from me will probably be some pretty basic 1st person monalogue type shizzle.  Maybe a few bits of dialogue if I can do it.

And it will probably be obvious that I wrote it, but hey.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 9, 2010)

Ok. A homeland.
I shall rack my brain


----------



## DotCommunist (May 16, 2010)

Bump, mah writerly bitches.

I have just finished reading a China Mieville novel so expect the juddery cadence and sense of the weird. A homeland is our theme. Bring the noise people.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 17, 2010)

Bollocks, I've written nothing. must get on it


----------



## Shevek (May 18, 2010)

might enter this month...

I did write some  poetry the other day


----------



## Belushi (May 21, 2010)

I'm out this month because of looming exams.

The rest of you better man up and produce something


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 21, 2010)

Unsurprisingly, I'm stumped. I've got nothing.
I've been thinking, honest, but I can't magic anything out of my brain.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2010)

Belushi said:


> I'm out this month because of looming exams.
> 
> The rest of you better man up and produce something



Nananana I already have a few hundred words. I wanted to go sci fi again but my pointy fingers made me write about my hometown. Not finished yet.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Unsurprisingly, I'm stumped. I've got nothing.
> I've been thinking, honest, but I can't magic anything out of my brain.



Look, you cannot wait for the muse. It is not going to strike you like an angry fist of god. The muse is a shit concept. Just write. As you write so shall you feel the muse. Even if you write a scant 500 words of crap it will have you getting your hand in.


----------



## Belushi (May 21, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Nananana I already have a few hundred words. I wanted to go sci fi again but my pointy fingers made me write about my hometown. Not finished yet.



Yes! I've been waiting all my life for a story about Northampton.


----------



## Belushi (May 21, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Unsurprisingly, I'm stumped. I've got nothing.
> I've been thinking, honest, but I can't magic anything out of my brain.



Worst collective member ever


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 21, 2010)

Ah but i had a good idea for teh first one, an _idea_... I don't even know where to start with this topic.
Ok. I'll stop thinking about it on the bus and tomorrow I will sit down with tea and a notebook and give ten minutes to it. If it doesn't set me on fire I'll wait for the next one.

I like it when you're mean to me... tough love


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 21, 2010)

Belushi said:


> Worst collective member ever




Like I said, I'm an 'ideas person'


----------



## Belushi (May 21, 2010)

It's not meant to be easy shifty! Force yourself to write something and put it up however awful you think it is.

In fact, if you enter something I'll put up something really short & personal I wrote for a girl, hows that for a deal?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2010)

remember that as a collective we take a _very_ loose interpretation of the theme. A Homeland makes for a broad field.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2010)

well, it appears that everyone had a skip month this month

Including me. I propose we roll over to next month and have it freeform as 'a homeland' produced no joy from anyone, at all.

If this is not objected to then we shall just go 'any writingz accepted for this month'? Given that the theme of last month produced SFA from any of us writers?


----------



## Cid (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry, been working my arse off (as in 6/7 days of 12 hrs+) and just haven't had the time. Will try to get something done this month.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 16, 2010)

Can I play? I've got a idea for a short story about a Homeland...


----------



## Belushi (Jun 16, 2010)

Right, finished exams yesterday so will try and produce something this month.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 16, 2010)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Can I play? I've got a idea for a short story about a Homeland...



PM me or Belushi an email address then you can be sent an invite to teh blog.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2010)

deadline tomorrow. I've something that I'll edit and fiddle at before midnight 25th. Come on you slack bastards. I've accepted far more invites than I've seen contributors


----------



## Cid (Jun 25, 2010)

Maybe we should restore the old deadlines... After all there's not much point giving people extra time to read the entries if there are only 1 or 2. Not gonna make it this month either, had an exhibition on Sunday and have been back on robots since then.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2010)

well, I've stuck something up, so there.

anyone else who fancies it, and there are loads of registered contributers, knock one yourself out


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2010)

ploughing a lonely furrow here


----------



## Sadken (Aug 6, 2010)

What the dealio?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2010)

I can't register. Can't get on Googlemail. Will keep trying.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2010)

a hotmail account should allow you brer.

I've been fallow, recently, bereft of time or inspiration. I know you strike the muse she don't strike you etc and craft maketh art. I'll maybe try some haiku- they always get me in the mood for a short story


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2010)

I got in. I have posted.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 13, 2010)

Bumpety. Go, people, I have posted something.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2010)

I enjoyed reading it, although my only crit is that I think it might suffer some editing well. I am a total Stalin about brevity though, personal taste and that.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 13, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I enjoyed reading it, although my only crit is that I think it might suffer some editing well. I am a total Stalin about brevity though, personal taste and that.



Longest thing I ever wrote. Short one next time, maybe about factory work or something.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2010)

LOL write what you feel dude, I always make crit cos I appreciate the same- we don't have to take it on board but sometimes it is good to hear ennit? Sharpens the the tools- I tell you what since we are discussing brevity do you fancy a haiku-off? three haiku on a subject of your choice. It'll spur me to writing at least and haiku is _fun_

Gwan, it'll liven up my boring weekend!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 13, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> LOL write what you feel dude, I always make crit cos I appreciate the same- we don't have to take it on board but sometimes it is good to hear ennit? Sharpens the the tools- I tell you what since we are discussing brevity do you fancy a haiku-off? three haiku on a subject of your choice. It'll spur me to writing at least and haiku is _fun_
> 
> Gwan, it'll liven up my boring weekend!



Alright. 3 haiku on 3 different paintings. Haiku titles same as said paintings, so we know. Just the 5/7/5 rule, no seasonal words or tying lines 1 & 2 neatly with 3, necessarily. I'll post em here this time tomorrow.

As for crit, it's nice. _Welcome_. Hardly ever had any, just "no thanks" or "yes, will publish". Or MySpace people putting "Good job, man!" and not a word about what might make it better.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2010)

woah, a task! I shall see what I can do in the morn


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 13, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> woah, a task! I shall see what I can do in the morn



Me too. I have a 4 1/2 hr car journey tomorrow. But tonight - I'm getting Peroni'd.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 14, 2010)

Can't be arsed with it.
Too tired. Don't like haiku.
Rules are for fascists.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2010)

In fairness, my will
sapped for summer heat, speaking
only the half truth

exhausted as is
my muse, the tired harlot
sings sweeter now sir

Nightingale may speak,
not singing. Another tune. But
mute she stands, this night.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2010)

fucking syllable counts are so annoying. Good exercise though


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> fucking syllable counts are so annoying. Good exercise though


 
Written my first poems in over a year today. Very short, but I like. At least I'm writing again.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2010)

brethren be not shy
colour life with words wellspoke
and move us to tears


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll PM you. Will be sending them off somewhere, most likely, and some editors insist they haven't appeared anywhere else.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 20, 2010)

So, I got round to writing a short story.  Now fucking what?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 20, 2010)

Sadken said:


> So, I got round to writing a short story.  Now fucking what?


 

send me an email addy so I can add you as a blog contributor and then post therein. You grey haired jew.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 23, 2010)

Fucking done it, you paedo.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 23, 2010)

Um, what is the current challenge? I can only see a poem posted this month (very TS Elliot).


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 23, 2010)

can someone post a link to it please as I deleted my bookmarks by accident.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 23, 2010)

http://wordisweaponary.blogspot.com/


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 23, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 23, 2010)

scifisam said:


> Um, what is the current challenge? I can only see a poem posted this month (very TS Elliot).



How is it like TS Elliot, exactly?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2010)

Theme- oh we have more contributors than contributions atm 

I'm just going with freeform at the moment- unless we want to re-awaken the fire of competition. I have been writing but not posting owt up- might shove up a short piece of prose if I can decide wether pr not it is not to scathingly bitter and must remain personal.

Shifty- you call a theme? then we can get the monthly mojo back on 

or you Icarus. Someone call a theme, dammit.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, to start with, there's: interspersing internal monologue with descriptions of an area; first person POV; blank verse; surreal tone; long stanzas of mostly short lines, with the occasional short stanza. And it quotes The Hollow Men.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 23, 2010)

scifisam said:


> Well, to start with, there's: interspersing internal monologue with descriptions of an area; first person POV; blank verse; surreal tone; long stanzas of mostly short lines, with the occasional short stanza. And it quotes The Hollow Men.



I don't dispute your reading of it. It's just I've never read any Elliot, until now. Didn't know the "this is how the world ends" was him. I'd heard it somewhere, so I paraphrased it.

Interesting.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 24, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I don't dispute your reading of it. It's just I've never read any Elliot, until now. Didn't know the "this is how the world ends" was him. I'd heard it somewhere, so I paraphrased it.
> 
> Interesting.



Well, now you know! It really is very, very similar. That's a good thing, IMO.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 24, 2010)

DotCom apparently fears my truth.  Anyone who wants to read the thing I wrote, PM me and I'll wing a copy to you, you dirty girls.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 24, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Shifty- you call a theme? then we can get the monthly mojo back on



Ok. I'm going to write something this month too...
The theme is..... Distance.

How about that?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2010)

Sadken said:


> DotCom apparently fears my truth.  Anyone who wants to read the thing I wrote, PM me and I'll wing a copy to you, you dirty girls.


 
oh was that why tou PM'd me an addy. I was all confused about that.

I'll send you an invite later dude I have to do the dishes now.

Shifty- distance sounds cool as a theme. I'll get my thinking cap on.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2010)

Right- that is you sent an invite Oh Kenneth of the melancholy bent. Feel free to post up what you have written, I for one think you are pretty funny as a writer and would be glad to see it.

The theme for next month as proposed by the Lady who Shifts bags is 'distance'

Nice and open, as we like with a theme. Or as I like, cos it means I can write any old thing and claim it fits to the theme afterwards.

I've all your email adresses now, so those who don't make the effort are getting signed up for the vilest porn spam I can find. And this is me remember, I'll personalise it for maximum offensiveness.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 24, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Right- that is you sent an invite Oh Kenneth of the melancholy bent. Feel free to post up what you have written, I for one think you are pretty funny as a writer and would be glad to see it.
> 
> The theme for next month as proposed by the Lady who Shifts bags is 'distance'
> 
> ...



Not a bother. I've about 25. I can afford to lose one. 

I will write some shit, though. Poesy all right?


----------



## Sadken (Aug 25, 2010)

I didn't get an email, DotCom.  This story I wrote is not in any way at all funny, by the way.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 25, 2010)

this is because you presumed I'd be intelligent enough to add the '.com' you left off of you e-mail address- how kind  of you to overestimate me so.

rectified, and invite sent.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh, your aunt.  Your fucking aunt, mate.

I've done it now, anyway.  It's up there.  I deliberately made the ending a bit wet, so I'm well aware of the wetness.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 25, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Not a bother. I've about 25. I can afford to lose one.
> 
> I will write some shit, though. Poesy all right?


 
go for it bred. Iprefer stoies but a poem is appreciated if it is good- I'm down on 90% of poetry though cos it has to be REALLY good to get my praise. Largely cos it isn't really a form I like- it is fucking difficult, and I like to be told a story. 

But feel free ennit. This collective has fuck all to do with anything I do or don't like.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah. I don't really read poetry. Certainly not in the circles I know. It's not awful, mainly, just very ordinary. If you get the sense that a conversation in the boozer would be far more interesting than another tired Bukowski-lite effort, there's something askew.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 12, 2010)

hmmm, distance. might have a crack at this. well its a good diversion from packing to move next week


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 13, 2010)

I like poetry and kicked up a fuss when people suggested that it's not good enough for our competition.... I for one would love to read your poetry S*I


----------



## mauvais (Oct 24, 2010)

Has this ground to a halt?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm experiencing technical faults* at the mo and have dried up a bit. I wrote some doggrel about rats. rubbish.

*me, not the blog like


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 22, 2011)

I wrote something today - is it still going on?


----------



## Belushi (Mar 22, 2011)

We all dried up. Maybe we should have one for April?


----------



## Belushi (Mar 22, 2011)

I've got about half a dozen unfinished short stories so maybe it will give me a boot up the backside to finish some of them.


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmm... I might be up for an april one. Not done much of late, but have been feeling I should try and work my literary muscles a bit.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

yeh ive now written something and would be nice to send it in but dunno how to do it


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2011)

I can scratch up an offering if we are on it- open theme I take it:? Crd Belushi reminded me of it and I've written nothing but bad verse since the last story. Forwards etc


----------



## Belushi (Mar 27, 2011)

Yup - open theme, shall we say a deadline in exactly one months time - 27th April? that will give us all plenty of time and then voting up until 1st May?


----------



## Cid (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, sounds fine... We could do with more entrants though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 6, 2011)

PM me the info and I'll take the plunge <gulp>


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 6, 2011)

I think I can rustle something up by the deadline date.

Open theme?


----------



## Cid (Apr 6, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 6, 2011)

I have to ask: what is 'weaponary'?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 6, 2011)

word is duh

tchoh etc.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2011)

can you send me a login please dc? x


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 6, 2011)

invite sent frogz. To green tulip addy


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 7, 2011)

Done mine. Not sure whether it's convincing for the period tho but I did it pretty quickly in response to a film that I watched.


----------



## Cid (Apr 21, 2011)

Only 6 days left...I did a bit of mine at 3am last night. A bit fucked. Will need an edit I suspect.


----------



## Edie (Apr 21, 2011)

How many words is it, and is there a subject?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 21, 2011)

Can I ask how one joins in with this?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 21, 2011)

yes- PM belushi for details of a blog invite. I also have permissions but I can't be dealing with it tonight, I've just pulled four 6-6 shifts and I'm shot to fucking pieces. I need to check if I'm still valid as my hotmail account has been suspended cos it turned into a spam beast. I'll have a look tomorrow or belushi can invite you if you give him your email addy


----------



## scifisam (Apr 21, 2011)

I might have a story but it's way too long really, about 8,000 words. I'll see if I can knock out something shorter.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 22, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> yes- PM belushi for details of a blog invite. I also have permissions but I can't be dealing with it tonight, I've just pulled four 6-6 shifts and I'm shot to fucking pieces. I need to check if I'm still valid as my hotmail account has been suspended cos it turned into a spam beast. I'll have a look tomorrow or belushi can invite you if you give him your email addy


 
I can't work out how to send invites


----------



## Belushi (Apr 22, 2011)

Working on a story this weekend, wont be completely finished but I will have somehting to put up.


----------



## Cid (Apr 24, 2011)

Edie said:


> How many words is it, and is there a subject?


 
No real word limit but usually under 3k so people can read all the entries, open subject this round.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2011)

Belushi said:


> I can't work out how to send invites


 
PM me yer login details (think mine are borked) and anyone whose interested can PM me email addies for an invite.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Apr 26, 2011)

Did you get my PM, dotcom? I'd like an invite.

I wrote something yesterday. I don't know what to make of it- it's certainly weird and horrible. But at least it's mercifully short.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 26, 2011)

sorry mate, I did. I'm due in for a looong shift today but I'll try to invite tonight


----------



## Cid (Apr 26, 2011)

Is it in by 12 tonight or tomorrow? can never remember.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 27, 2011)

It's midnight tonight!


----------



## Belushi (Apr 27, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> PM me yer login details (think mine are borked) and anyone whose interested can PM me email addies for an invite.


 
Sorry just seen this, will do


----------



## Cid (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm stumped, can't find the inspiration to finish... Oh well, hopefully something will change by 12.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 27, 2011)

Mine is nowhere near ready but I'll work on it for the next couple of hours and put it up before midnight.

Still cant work out how to send invites - if anyone has a story they want to enter pm me and I will put it up for you.

Most shambolic story contest ever lol


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe we should give it to the end of the month, midnight? Take a bit of the heat off everyone. Mine's not in a state I'm happy with yet either...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2011)

Turns out I used a Gmail account for it so I'm still valid. PM Email if you want an invite- moomin I'll get on it.


Belushi:

Go to blogger. Sign in. Go to the 'Settings' tab. then go to 'Permissions' which is in a series of links below the tabs.

Bottom of the page is 'add authors. Copy and paste an email addy from an urbanites PM and bob is your uncle.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2011)

ebay sex moomin said:


> Maybe we should give it to the end of the month, midnight? Take a bit of the heat off everyone. Mine's not in a state I'm happy with yet either...


 

I second this. If I hadn't just told belushi how to do invites I could have had my say on the idea as fucking pravda in the RDWC. I've done fuck all because I've been starting a new job doing twelve hour shifts for the first two weeks. No time.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 27, 2011)

ebay sex moomin said:


> Maybe we should give it to the end of the month, midnight? Take a bit of the heat off everyone. Mine's not in a state I'm happy with yet either...


 
I'm happy with that, and as we are unencumbered by the trappings of bourgeoise democracy I propose the new deadline to be Midnight on Mayday (Monday 2nd May); marking both the workers day and giving us the bank holiday weekend to get something down on paper.

Socialism in action comrades.


----------



## Cid (Apr 27, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I second this. If I hadn't just told belushi how to do invites I could have had my say on the idea as fucking pravda in the RDWC. I've done fuck all because I've been starting a new job doing twelve hour shifts for the first two weeks. No time.


 
At least you have shown your dedication to working for our future comrade Dotkhanov.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Apr 30, 2011)

dotcom- I'm not certain of your meaning- you mean you'll send the invite asap? That's fine, as long as it's before monday. I need monday clear to fret about my final draft :d

it's goin' alright this one- it interests me. Started out as just a few paragraphs, then today I woke up, and just scrawled a load of stuff in a notepad, that fits into place within the story, and makes sense of some stuff, whilst also making other previously understandable stuff incomprehensible. I like that. I'm sort of waffling, but I do feel enthusiasm for this strange thing.

The working title, which will probably remain the title, is 'Stuffed Mice and Men'


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2011)

yes. It is done.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (May 1, 2011)

cheers dotcommie!


----------



## Belushi (May 2, 2011)

Deadline is Midnight today! I'll put a poll up then with voting for a week.

Good luck Comrades!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2011)

a pome from me. I'll stick it up later, I'm still fiddling with a stanza. Cmrd. beria belushi can adjudge wether a poem (and it will be a short one) is eligible for poll inclusion. I'd forgotten how nice it feels when you write poetry for the sake of it and it turns out to be not shit. In my own humble etc.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 2, 2011)

Cid said:


> At least you have shown your dedication to working for our future comrade Dotkhanov.


----------



## Belushi (May 2, 2011)

Just got in after a lovely afternoon at the reopening of the brixton windmill so its not going to be anywhere near complete but I will have it up before midnight.


----------



## Cid (May 2, 2011)

Had to go up to Sheffield this weekend to see mate who's done his leg in, so prob won't get mine done.


----------



## Belushi (May 2, 2011)

Right mine's up on the blog.  Another half hour until the deadline and then I'll put up a poll.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 22, 2011)

I might submit something this month. Written something, just needs a bit of polishing. When would it need to be ready by?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2011)

I was looking at this post of yours and thinking 'why has nobody responded to elucidate matters? Who is running this shambles! disgrace etc' then I realised that it is supposed to be me and cmrd Belushi 

there was nowt posited save belushi's vague hint of a 'summer contest'. I'm going to icepick him in the ear here and say:

Behold! we run June competition. So any time before the 25th of next month is fine mate- entries after that date are welcome but will not be included in any peoples polls of great justice. By ancient tradition Belushi as winner of last times contest should pick a theme but as he has not yet done so I call freeform. 

cmrd Belushi has expressed that he will be flat out at work during this time so I hope he may forgive me for robbing his right to call theme


----------



## ebay sex moomin (May 23, 2011)

I think that given the small number of entrants, an open theme is a good idea. I'm more likely to submit something if I can write what I want, rather than writing on a theme.


----------



## Cid (May 24, 2011)

I was thinking it might be an idea to simply have a bi-monthly comp rather than a monthly one anyway, a lot of us seem to be pretty deep in work at the moment and 3,000 words of decent writing over 3-4 weekends is actually a pretty tight schedule.


----------



## METH LAB (May 24, 2012)

excuse me, can i just pop in and ask..how the hell does this work? you all writing short stories or something? how does it work?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 25, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> excuse me, can i just pop in and ask..how the hell does this work? you all writing short stories or something? how does it work?


 

Appears to have been abandoned cos we are all lazy cunts Meth 

if you want to revive the thing then I'll pass on blog details to you, call a reasonable deadline for entries and we can see what happens. I might even rouse my own lazy arse to pen something....


----------



## METH LAB (May 26, 2012)

ive got a short story 50% finished..well i say short its bloody long actually lol inspired by the film spun its kinda half a novalisatin of the film but also half of my own shit. ive taken bits from the film added my own.. set it in UK although i need to be abit more carefull when im novalising from the film.

ive hit chapter 3 and gave up ages ago but found the memory stick other day and chapter 1 is there..i think ive lost the second thogh


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 12, 2012)

nobody writes then?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 20, 2012)

go for it meth. writing can be fantastic and often very therapeutic i find.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 20, 2012)

u not see my poems allready? (they get better towards the back)

tbh i have got a short noval on memory stick but im not feeling very well. im feeling like i wanna die all the time so i think ide rather just sit back and bomb some urbans, so take this as a full blown attack im launching at 'em, just to clear the static out my alcoholic phantom



I DONT FEEL VERY WELL.
.................................

i get out of bed at 4am
nervous withdrawen, now what then?
2 san migeul and 2 carlsberg export
and as i neck them my stomache hurts like deaths door

im pissed up now and its 6am
ive eaten every benzo i can find but the missis hid them
im gonna go ballastic coz im skint and just been ripped
by some punk wanker from topix who i plan to go visit

only thing is i aint got a car, a bike and i aint fuckin walking
cant afford a train ride, free lift? now we fuckin talking!
only there aint no free lift and i aint fuckin walkin
so i'll just sit here and slowly kill myself with all this bollox that im talkin

its fuckin completaly obvious to me
that i can rhyme so fuckin easy

i cant hardly see the fuckin screen
yet they comming out deadly, and pretty damn clean

maybe i could tick up some speed to get me out this fog
then you'll see a poem that would break the worded post like god!
"im sorry there are too many words this post is too long"
or whatever it fuckin says when you been bangin on too long

so much for bombing urbans imma go bomb myself
its been a while since ive felt this bad i just wanna check out
.........................................................................

thats fuckin magic that is..absolute gold. or im delusional as hell.(possible)


----------



## Diamond (Jun 20, 2015)

Following on from the "writing a novel" thread, would anyone be keen in resurrecting this?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2015)

Possibly yes, miss RD he was a gentle man


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 21, 2015)

I'd write something - or try to - given a subject


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 22, 2015)

If I can remember my login for the blog I will gladly enter something.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 22, 2015)

Well June is nearly over...so how about we aim for a July 31st deadline?

I think the old word limit for entries was 3000.

That just leaves a topic


----------



## Diamond (Jun 22, 2015)

How about "boots"?

Off the cuff but fairly wide in scope...


----------



## Diamond (Jun 22, 2015)

Sadly with Renegade Dog's passing, does anyone have access to the blog?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 24, 2015)

Diamond said:


> Sadly with Renegade Dog's passing, does anyone have access to the blog?



You and Dottie are both admins.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 24, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> You and Dottie are both admins.


 
Really?

Unfortunately, it's such a long time ago now that I'd completely forgotten and, again unfortunately, can't seem to access the inner workings of the blog at work right now.

Shall we think about a July contest/contribution/general writing jamboree?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 24, 2015)

Sounds good to me, anyone else?

Free Honda civic for all entrants. Probably.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2015)

I'll give it a go, there is no way in hell I'll remember the password or the email registered for the OG blog though so if anyones on for it, speak up and I'll arse around setting up a new blog.

I've been like a withered twig that bears no fruit recently so it'd be an opportunity to get the sap back ito the veins. The lead into the pencil. ahem.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Sounds good to me, anyone else?
> 
> *Free Honda civic for all entrants*. Probably.



at the end of bullseye when they tow away the yacht you could have won- far less traumatic with a Honda Civic. You'd be thinking 'well, at least I didn't end up driving that'


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 25, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I've been like a withered twig that bears no fruit recently so it'd be an opportunity to get the sap back ito the veins. The lead into the pencil. ahem.



Twigs don't have veins dude.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Twigs don't have veins dude.


I ent having that


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2015)

yeah, DC get a new blog going, I'll write summat on boots. Limit of 3000 words for a short story, what about a poem?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2015)

S☼I said:


> yeah, DC get a new blog going, I'll write summat on boots. Limit of 3000 words for a short story, what about a poem?


I propose we keep it open mike, just write as you like and we keep the table open for all that way. So poesy or prosey- either is fine I recon. I'll set up a new blog later and we can discuss amongst ourselves where we go after that. Gotta be worth a go. The days grow long and the animals grow fevered as the dust of summer madnes rimes our eyes the age-old prophets come to once more exhort us to task

etc


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2015)

I'll also share the log in dets with everyone so we don't end up with this blogless situation again


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2015)

job's a good 'un


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 1, 2015)

OK it's July now, are we writing then? If so, where's the blog, what's the topic and what's the word limit if there is one? Someone please make a unilateral decision about all these things.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2015)

sorry, I tried to set up a wordpress blog but it was all 'you already have a blog' and then I got angry and punched my screen. If you SpookyFrank would be so good as to set up a working blog we would be cooking with gas. 

Or anyone else interested. When I tried it was just ballaching me. If we get a blog established and that we can get past the tedious admin and get some words on.

as for word limit, I think 3-4k would be reasonable, novella or short story length. Enter longer pieces if you like I spose. Lets not make it too rigid but recall that if its a vast tome, its not going to gett read probably. 

what say you all?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 1, 2015)

I will see what I can do about the blog.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 1, 2015)

Right, our new blog is here.

This has been created using an email adress that's not linked to anyone or anything so to save undue hassle I suggest we just give anyone who wants to post anything the login details for the admin account and posters can simply put their name, u75 username, some witty pseudonym or no name at all on their entries as they see fit.

The username for the admin account is _renegadedogs, _the password can be obtained from me via PM.

DotCommunist Diamond and how do you tag people with silly symbols in their usernames?

E2a, got it: S☼I


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 1, 2015)

Of course if everyone is using the same login we'll all have to agree not to sabotage other people's work by pasting in lines of dialogue from Nicholas Cage movies or whatever


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2015)

you are a gent spooky, I'll pm you as soon as this ridiculous heat lets me think straight for a minute


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone who can be bothered to make more of an effort with the design etc, by all means fill your boots.


----------



## dishevelled (Jul 1, 2015)

I might be interested if I knew what this is about. I shall read the thread from the beginning and take notes.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 1, 2015)

Are we having a topic or not then?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 1, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> I might be interested if I knew what this is about. I shall read the thread from the beginning and take notes.



It's like the monthly photo contest but you write stuff down instad of taking pictures of it. Entries are posted on the blog discussed above and the entries voted upon at the end of the month. The author of the winning entry gets to pick the topic for next month. 

I don't remember exactly how voting worked in the past but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.

The competition is named in honour of a legendary U75 poster and thouroughly nice bloke by the name of RenegadeDog, or 'Matt' as he was known out there in meatspace.


----------



## dishevelled (Jul 1, 2015)

Well I've read seven pages: Someone chooses a topic... max 3000 words... min anything... dotc sets a closing date... thread gets bumped... a plethera of feeble excuses appear... closing date gets extended... nobody submits anything... people start writing poetry T S Elliot it seems... thread disappears for five years... the phoenix arises.  How was that?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Are we having a topic or not then?


I was just thinking keep it open to start with and see what comes later.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 1, 2015)

You missed the bit where a lot of people wrote a load of interesting stuff.

e2a: dishevelled


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> Well I've read seven pages: Someone chooses a topic... max 3000 words... min anything... dotc sets a closing date... thread gets bumped... a plethera of feeble excuses appear... closing date gets extended... nobody submits anything... people start writing poetry T S Elliot it seems... thread disappears for five years... the phoenix arises.  How was that?



feel free to jog on then bredrin


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 1, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I was just thinking keep it open to start with and see what comes later.



Suits me.


----------



## dishevelled (Jul 1, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> You missed the bit where a lot of people wrote a load of interesting stuff.
> 
> e2a: dishevelled




Yes. Sorry... missed that part.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 1, 2015)

Slightly missed this.  I might have a bit of a busy July for a few reasons but am definitely going to give it a shot.

Not sure what will be produced - it's been literally years since I had a go at creative writing but looking forward to this if I can get the time.

I think a theme makes sense in general - I suggested "boots" but am more than happy to be overruled by those interested, such as DotCom and SpookyFrank.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 5, 2015)

I'll be up for this. Need to get back to writing again.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 5, 2015)

I'll gladly write something.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 7, 2015)

Yep, I'm in - need to flex the fiction muscles


----------

